# Chinese food question



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

I've looked at several Chinese recipes for things like Sesame chicken and so on. I can't find one that does them with a batter coating the chicken and then frying before coating them with the sesame sauce. Same with Sweet and sour dishes too.
Does anyone have an idea on what is used for the breading?


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 8, 2005)

a light corn starch or lotus flour dusting is often used.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Cool, thank you Robo!!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 8, 2005)

I have recipe for batter coating at home, I'll post tomorow, or tonight when get home and check.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Charlie, that would be great!


----------



## Shunka (Nov 8, 2005)

I have only ever used a dusting of corn starch.


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmmm...could it be a tempura dish you're looking for?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Possibly, I thought about just using beer batter 
but, it's too thin.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2005)

texasgirl, i've had the kind of battered sesame chicken that you're talking about, and it is more like a beer batter, but a little thicker and probably using rice flour or corn starch. sort of the same batter as you get deep fried butterflied shrimp in chinese restaurants.


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

Give it a try, Texas.

Only thing that comes to mind is Southern Fried Chicken. And, the tempura batter, I've usually had with veggies/sweet potatoes. Wonder if you could sprinkle the sesame seeds in the batter. Would be fun to experiment with.

Looks like we posted at the same time, BT. Forgot about those yummy butterflied shrimps. And remembered the orange sesame chicken I've had at Chinese restaurants.  Would love the recipe too.  If all else fails, I'd make beer-battered onion rings. :-]


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> texasgirl, i've had the kind of battered sesame chicken that you're talking about, and it is more like a beer batter, but a little thicker and probably using rice flour or corn starch. sort of the same batter as you get deep fried butterflied shrimp in chinese restaurants.


 
EXACTLY!! 
Got a recipe?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2005)

no, never made it. not big on battered/fried foods, but i will look around my usual foodie sites for it.
in case anyone else can help, it is a doughy batter, like on a corn dog or as i said, battered fried shrimp.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 8, 2005)

If you want the breading sort of thick (like tempura) you need baking powder to make it puff up. Like in this recipe for sesame chicken. It's a common technique.

Less puffy is something like this Genral Gau/Tso's recipe

If you just want crispy, then cornstarch is all you need.

If you noodle around the internet, you'll find loads of breaded and fried chinese chicken recipes. Here's one for Sweet and Sour .


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks you guys. That helped a lot!!


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

Texas, see what you think of this.

http://www.wholefoods.com/recipes/wh_orangechic.html


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey, that sounds good mish, thanks!


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

You're welcome, texas. I've saved it to my files as well. Didn't know it was so easy to make at home.


----------

